
Windows switch to Git almost complete: 8,500 commits and 1,760 builds each day - aw1621107
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/05/90-of-windows-devs-now-using-git-creating-1760-windows-builds-per-day/
======
aw1621107
Seems like they've come pretty far in the past three months.

Also sounds like they were able to fix the performance issues that spurred
Facebook (and maybe others? Can't remember) to move to Mercurial? Wonder how
the customized git + GVFS would perform with Facebook's repos compared to the
Mercurial setup they have now.

------
towndrunk
Here is the blog post right from MS on this...

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/bharry/2017/05/24/the-
large...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/bharry/2017/05/24/the-largest-git-
repo-on-the-planet/)

~~~
aw1621107
Indeed, I missed the link to the blog post. My mistake!

------
detaro
discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14411126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14411126)

------
dethswatch
Tells you how dead TFS is.

